# Topics > Projects >  COLLMOT project, Department of Biological Physics Institute of Physics, Budapest, Hungary

## Airicist

collmot.com - CollMot Robotics 

COLLMOT Report Summary

youtube.com/COLLMOT

facebook.com/collmot

twitter.com/collmotent

linkedin.com/company/collmot

instagram.com/collmot.entertainment

CEO - Gábor Vásárhelyi

----------


## Airicist

COLLMOT's flying circles 

 Published on Feb 14, 2014




> This video is a short trailer of a 12 minute documentary about the first autonomous outdoor flying multi-copter flock ever!

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 28, 2014




> Enjoy our full documentary about the first autonomous outdoor quadcopter flock.

----------


## Airicist2

Skybrush in action | A dazzling 100 Drone Show in Budapest

May 16, 2022

----------

